# Avoid Florabase???



## jwiggens (May 5, 2007)

I've just recently set up a planted tank with Florabase on the recommendation of many friends who have had success with it and have just recently come across the following article. The author lists it under "substrates to avoid" as the granules "will begin to lose their shape and "melt" into mush."

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/04/substrates-for-planted-aquarium.html

Can anyone confirm this to be the case? I've heard nothing but good things about the product but if this is true, I may have to look into a tank breakdown for something a bit more robust.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

jwiggens said:


> I've just recently set up a planted tank with Florabase on the recommendation of many friends who have had success with it and have just recently come across the following article. The author lists it under "substrates to avoid" as the granules "will begin to lose their shape and "melt" into mush."
> 
> http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/04/substrates-for-planted-aquarium.html
> 
> Can anyone confirm this to be the case? I've heard nothing but good things about the product but if this is true, I may have to look into a tank breakdown for something a bit more robust.


I still have mine quicking and doing great after 2 and a half years.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have heard this about Florabase, I have heard this about ADA, I have heard nightmare stories about Eco and SMS and Schultz. I haven't really heard any nightmare stories about Flourite, so would that lead me to believe that Flourite is the only substrate worth the bag it comes in.

Funny though, because I have tanks with SMS and Schultz, and Eco and ADA and all of them do well and I don't have any problems, and I don't have one tank with Flourite.

Bottom line, what is good for the goose is not always good for the gander.

I would just wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## jwiggens (May 5, 2007)

Yes I think I'll just stick with it as the prospect of rebuilding with another substrate is daunting to say the least! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I can assure you ADA substrate does not turn to mush.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd avoid Florabase.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

jsenske said:


> I can assure you ADA substrate does not turn to mush.


I'll 2nd that!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

If you're redoing your tank all the time then, yes, it will turn to mush rather quickly but if your fish are the only ones moving it around and you have plants then it will take years for it to completely disintegrate. A lot of times there's a lot of powder before you even open it because your LFS stocking crew is overly rough with it but I have it in several of my tanks and it grows plants well.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If you don't use your tank as a sand box for you to play in then it's great just as the others are great.

I personally would pick florabase over eco-complete any day and have had mine with shrimp for over a year now and it has not turned to mush yet.


----------

